# Found paddle on Filter Plant



## Robin (May 21, 2007)

Describe your lost paddle correctly and I'll return it.


----------



## yakmom (May 31, 2006)

werner quest, straight shaft, white blade, blue shaft?


----------



## h20craker (Jul 9, 2006)

Robin said:


> Describe your lost paddle correctly and I'll return it.


werner breakdown with poggies attached, yellow blades


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

werner sidekick; black shaft, white blades, a little bit scratched


----------



## bajabum (Dec 19, 2005)

*paddle*

harmony passage black shaft, black blades


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Filter plant is hungry this year, no?


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Hand carved mahogany, gold blade protectors and dimond studded grip? It sinks everytime I try to roll. 


huuu .....Yes/NO?


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, Filter Plant and all of the stretches above it anyway.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Is it a werner shogun, carbon neutral bent shaft, black, foam core blade 18x7.9blades, 196-200cm, 30degree feather, 38oz, some scratches. Did I win...I mean is it mine?


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Basic Werner, yellow plastic blades, black shaft*

Lost at the BTO Surf Wave 3+ weeks back. We figured it was jammed in some rocks, we never saw it surface and scouted the river down to the Greeley diversion dam.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Uuh,a 9' Sawyer polecat,perhaps?


----------



## wadekeith2003 (Feb 21, 2007)

Robin said:


> Describe your lost paddle correctly and I'll return it.


 
It is my girlfriends paddle, so I don't know how accuarte I will be- I believe it is a werner, it is a break apart, and I believe it has a sticker on it of a skelton rafting (shooting a bird with his fingers) and it says wasted ancient oarsman, which stands for WAO, if you have it let me know, i will supply beer, thanks


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## wadekeith2003 (Feb 21, 2007)

*in addition to discription*



Robin said:


> Describe your lost paddle correctly and I'll return it.


The paddle also might say Gretchen Merry on it


----------



## GOOMAZ (Jun 24, 2008)

*Lost paddle*

Robin,
I lost a paddle on filter plant yesterday. It was a stohlquist paddle with a black shaft and yellow paddle blades. If this is the same paddle you have please let me know. Thanks!

-Geoff

401-447-6050


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Jimi Snyder wooden guide stick with someone else's name on it.

What are you doing on Filter Plant Robin? Get those rooks on Mish and Bridges!


----------



## JiffyPopper (Jun 25, 2008)

A Breakdown Aqua Bound paddle, white plastic blades, black fiberglass shaft, nearly new. If you found mine give me a call, Jason @ 303-815-6094


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2007)

*found paddle on filter plant*

The boater found their paddle. Good Luck to everyone else.


----------



## Ifloat (Sep 7, 2004)

*lost paddle*

it was a werner sidekick. black , straight shaft, white blades with a little green writing (what was left of my info) good shape. Hope its mine, but if not your still a great river citizen. thanx.


----------

